# Poo Number 2! A red boy



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

This little red boy will be joining us in 3 weeks - no name yet!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oyyyyy - you've got my puppy!!!!
Is this the little darling we saw yesterday - or another one??
Absolutely delicious!! Xx


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

:welcome: he looks similar to my boy when he was younger except yours has a little pink nose aww


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Oh wow really! I so hope he grows up as handsome as Seymour!!!!


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Yes its the one from yesterday - I fell in love and didn't go to the other breeder! Another visit today and he's mine all mine!!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

scol987 said:


> Yes its the one from yesterday - I fell in love and didn't go to the other breeder! Another visit today and he's mine all mine!!!!


I thought he looked familiar..... Are you sure he's not mine!!


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

What does the pink/brown nose mean? His 2 brothers have black noses but i fell in love with his brown one!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Oh you are SOO lucky! 

Okay my favourite... Names! Here's a red theme to get started with! What are you thinking? I don't normally like themes but there are so many lovely names that have a connection with red.

Rupert
Rueben
Russell
Robin
Rusty
Jasper
Ruairi/Rory


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

scol987 said:


> What does the pink/brown nose mean? His 2 brothers have black noses but i fell in love with his brown one!!


He will keep his brown leather. Nina started out black and now she is black round the edge with a dark brown middle. Lola's nose is liver brown.


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Oh you are SOO lucky!
> 
> Okay my favourite... Names! Here's a red theme to get started with! What are you thinking? I don't normally like themes but there are so many lovely names that have a connection with red.
> 
> ...


LOVE Rupert  he looks like a Rupert


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Arrrggghhh! Pups like that should be made ilegal, definitely too, too, too cute.


----------



## Del17 (Mar 25, 2014)

Oh Lordy.... He's too beautiful for words!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lottierachel said:


> LOVE Rupert  he looks like a Rupert


I love rupert! If I had a red boy I would call him rupert!


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Rupert is a good one - thats going on the list!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

Lottierachel said:


> LOVE Rupert  he looks like a Rupert


Robin, definitely looks like a Robin.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Oyyyyy - you've got my puppy!!!!
> Is this the little darling we saw yesterday - or another one??
> Absolutely delicious!! Xx


Tracey, did your new arm drag you to look at a third pup?


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

He looks beautiful, like a little gingernut biscuit


----------



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

He is sooooooooooooooo......... gorgeous.

Lucky lucky you.


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous!!! Lucky you!!


----------



## suzamin (Sep 10, 2014)

Oh he's sooo scrummy! How exciting!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Tracey, did your new arm drag you to look at a third pup?


Haha no...... But I do want him, my friend will hopefully have some poo pups soon, 
I've told her under NO circumstances am I allowed one - even if I beg & cry!!  x


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tinman said:


> Haha no...... But I do want him, my friend will hopefully have some poo pups soon,
> I've told her under NO circumstances am I allowed one - even if I beg & cry!!  x


Have a few extra glasses (bottles?) of wine. You'll be taking the whole litter home


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

oh that puppy is way too cute - Rupert Bear just right for a cuddly cockapoo in my opinion. Lottie I think you are right about Tracey, in fact in years to come when Billy has grown up and left home I can just see her being a bit of a mad dog lady swigging wine with about 10 dogs looking at her from the wrong side of the fence (which still hasn't been sorted) shouting 'get back in here you little ******* (fill in expletive of your choice!) hubby just hiding indoors. Sorry Tracey!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I'm just sitting back waiting for the reply to that one Dawn. Has Jeremy Kyle finished yet?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> oh that puppy is way too cute - Rupert Bear just right for a cuddly cockapoo in my opinion. Lottie I think you are right about Tracey, in fact in years to come when Billy has grown up and left home I can just see her being a bit of a mad dog lady swigging wine with about 10 dogs looking at her from the wrong side of the fence (which still hasn't been sorted) shouting 'get back in here you little ******* (fill in expletive of your choice!) hubby just hiding indoors. Sorry Tracey!


Dawn you have many talents..... I didn't know seeing into the future was one of them, it's like you've got a crystal ball!!
This would be a great achievement in life for me  xx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> I'm just sitting back waiting for the reply to that one Dawn. Has Jeremy Kyle finished yet?


I'm going to have to put it on series link next week!  x


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Oh you are SOO lucky!
> 
> Okay my favourite... Names! Here's a red theme to get started with! What are you thinking? I don't normally like themes but there are so many lovely names that have a connection with red.
> 
> ...



I like all these names!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

He is so lovely.....and I like Jasper.


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Ooh yes Jasper is a lovely doggy name and do you remember Jasper biscuits? They had a delicious choccie orange thing going on and he looks kind of delicious and chocolatey orange....a bit...doesn't he?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Come on... Do we have a name for little puppy boy?


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

No name yet as going to let my children decide once he's home (they don't know about Poo number 2 yet, it's a surprise!)

(My husband did suggest calling him "Red" so that we have a Red and a Pepper!!)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh wow what a fab surprise - when is he coming home?? 
Be funny to see what the children want to call him..... 
How old are the children and what are their favourite characters??
You might end up with a poo called hello kitty! 
You could have a chilli & pepper?? X


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Coming home 11th Oct.
Well my 14 year old loves Ed Sheeran and my 12 year old loves Lana Del Ray - so guess we could have an "Ed" or a "Ray'!


----------



## PoppyLove (May 26, 2014)

He's absolutely gorgeous, and you don't even have to wait too long before he comes home!! What an amazing surprise for the children too.


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

He is gorgeous! Thanks for all your comments - I feel much more relaxed now about a toy father!
Here he is with mum ...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Which one is he??
Feeding it sleeping!? X


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

Dark one at the back feeding (not sleeping)


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

scol987 said:


> Dark one at the back feeding (not sleeping)


That ones mine!!!!!! 
He is the cutest and the one I would want!
Lucky you - keep us updated on his home coming and name
What a lovely mum! X


----------



## scol987 (Sep 25, 2012)

I will certainly keep you updated and Mum is the loveliest temperament! She licked me so much, kept bringing me toys, a lovely lady! Ah - can't wait!!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Puppy days are like baby days, fun, exciting, tiring, and over before you know it - enjoy!! X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Very very exciting!


----------

